
Trump Seeks Shift in Visa Allotments Crucial to Tech Outsourcing - walterbell
https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2017-04-18/trump-seeks-shift-in-visa-allotments-crucial-to-tech-outsourcing
======
throw2bit
H1B as it should be. Only for highly skilled. It will be a severe blow to
bodyshops and companies which thrive on cheap H1B workers. My prediction: Big
corporations will come up with N number of reasons & lobbying because their
profits depend on cheap H1B workers and outsourcing.

